# New Gloves and New Boots?



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey guys,

Ive been looking around some sites, and would like your opinion on which gloves and which boots are pretty good.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Boots are something nobody can help you with. Gotta just go try a crapload on and see what fits best.

As far as gloves, I grabbed a pair of Pow Mega gloves, and they're awesome. Get something with liners, they're great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: Personally I like Burton's the best, but it's true, boots are something you have to try for yourself. the same thing with gloves. It depends on how cold you get.
I've always had a hard time with gloves because my hands are forever cold. I'm still searching for the perfect pair of gloves. 
I've tried DaKine, Spyder (yeah, i know, they're skier gloves), and a couple other cheaper brands. Just got a new pair of Burtons that are supposed to be super insulated. Hoping they work.
All had liners, and the DaKine had wrist guards. Kinda bummed the Burtons don't have wrist guards, because I really liked that feature in the DaKine.
I think it's just trial and error and figuring out what works best for you.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

best advice i can give you on boots is never to decide pre purchase .. keep your mind open .. tell the shop kid what you are looking for in a boot and let him make some choices. atm im wearing boots from forum and tbh would have never ever tried them on if the shop kid hadnt suggested them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

gtest413 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Ive been looking around some sites, and would like your opinion on which gloves and which boots are pretty good.
> 
> thanks


I agree with the above posts. Keep an open mind, but personally I like DC. I've had really good experiences with my Judges & Allegiances. And I LOVE the BOA system but some people are against it. Ultimately it's a matter of personal preference on the boots. DC, Rome, Vans, Burton all make quality boots. 

As for gloves? I just picked up a pair of Drop gloves with a gortex liner. Definitely look for something similar that has some kind of waterproofing. Ya you're hands are likely to sweat unless it's a breathable liner but that's nothing compared to blue fingers because your hands got wet and cold. Also personal experience stay away from Grenade gloves right now they are pretty bad. And no I'm not hating on Grenade, I've got one of their outter shell jackets and it's good.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Boots are dependent on so many variables. We couldnt give you advise by just saying you're looking for boots. It depends so much on your riding style, the shape of your feet, how much you want to spend, and then personal preference.


----------

